# Glazed Pork Kabobs



## Roxy (Oct 25, 2007)

Glazed Pork Kabobs:
 
1/2 cup apricot preserves
1/2 cup tomato sauce
1/2 cup brown sugar
1/4 cup dry red wine
2 T. lemon juice
2 T. cooking oil
1 tsp. onion juice
1-1-1/2 lbs. lean boneless pork, cut into 1" pieces
4 large carrots, cut in 1" pieces and cooked
Fresh pineapple chunks
 
In saucepan, combine apricot preserves, tomato sauce, brown sugar, wine, lemon juice, oil and onion juice.  Boil, uncovered, 10 to 15 minutes.  Thread pieces of pork, carrots and pineapple on the skewers.  Season with salt and pepper.  Grill and turn over medium coals for 10 minutes.  Brush with apricot sauce and grill 5 minutes longer.


----------

